# No response from mod or admin about my disagreement.



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

WHat is the point of sending a PM or private feedback if it is going to ignored? I sent a comment disagreeing about an issue and never got a response. I also asked if I could change my signature to a certani phrase and was totally ignored. That was at a bout 11pm last night and as of right now I have gotten no reply from any admin or mod. I sent it using the contact us link at the bottom of the forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I sent you a reply this morning. Am resending now.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Thanks! If it went to my e-mail I did not get it I will check my junk box.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CJ, the truth is we were all down at Hooter's having free 
hot wings and beer. Guess you didn't get the memo. :shrug: 

Sorry 'bout dat! :grin:


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Nick said:


> CJ, the truth is we were all down at Hooter's having free
> hot wings and beer. Guess you didn't get the memo. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry 'bout dat! :grin:


Any pictures to share? :lol:


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

Nick said:


> CJ, the truth is we were all down at Hooter's having free
> hot wings and beer. Guess you didn't get the memo. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry 'bout dat! :grin:


were you throwin darts at the hr20?? by chance?? lol.. Robin


----------

